# Sexing ghost mantids



## mantidsandgeckos (Apr 27, 2008)

Can you sex ghost mantis nymphs by looking at the things on their heads?


----------



## Empiu (Apr 27, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Can you sex ghost mantis nymphs by looking at the things on their heads?


Nope.

You can sex them by their pronotum shape and by counting the number of segments from below ( felame has 6, male 8)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 27, 2008)

I do beleive you can, someone I know breeds them and he says you can tell by looking at the thorax.


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 27, 2008)

A female has a wide almost straight head crown. A male has a thin squiggly crown.

Here are links

Male-http://www.flickr.com/photos/thorhakonsen/2225881293/

Female-http://www.flickr.com/photos/thorhakonsen/2196260382/

Also males have thick antennaes and females have thin short antenna.


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 27, 2008)

Empiu said:


> Nope. You can sex them by their pronotum shape and by counting the number of segments from below ( felame has 6, male 8)


Sorry to put it this way but you are wrong see the links above and then see the difference lol. You can also sex by the abdomen segments but crown and antenna are easier.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Apr 28, 2008)

I mean for like L3-4 nymphs.I have 2 that look like they have 8 segments but the crown and thorax look like female... :huh:


----------



## Empiu (Apr 28, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Sorry to put it this way but you are wrong see the links above and then see the difference lol. You can also sex by the abdomen segments but crown and antenna are easier.


Yes, now I can see the difference  All in all IMO it is the easiest to sex by pronotum shape


----------



## Empiu (Apr 28, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> I mean for like L3-4 nymphs.I have 2 that look like they have 8 segments but the crown and thorax look like female... :huh:


Make photos, we'll help.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi, can any of you post pics of male ghost mantis nymph?L2-3.Thaanks!


----------



## c81kennedy (Jan 24, 2013)

How the heck do you count the segments? Here is a pic of what I think is a female because of small antni.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep, adult female. (adult males are never green)


----------



## c81kennedy (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it possible to get all females from an ooth.


----------

